# Employment letter 2018! spouse visa



## Ytass (Nov 3, 2017)

hi all,

my wife has received via Email the bellow draft wording of employment letter by the company for us to review and see if it needs any more information .
Can you please confirm if it covers everything and if it needs any amendment ?
(i'm applying under Cat A)






To whom it concerns details of the company
PRIVATE & CONFIDENTIAL (date name,address,
The Home Office phone,fax,email)
FAO Case Worker
Lunar House
40 Wellesley Road
Croydon
CR9 2BY





Regarding (sponsor name)’s spousal visa request I write to confirm her current employment:

· Current Role: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX 
· Contract Type: Permanent, Full-Time, 35 hours per week
· Start Date: 23rd October 2017
· Gross Annual Salary: (over 18,600)
- The company pay salary monthly on the 15th of each month or the Friday prior to if the 15th falls on a Saturday or Sunday. This is paid directly into the employee’s bank account. Payment is for the complete month approximately 2 weeks in arrears and 2 weeks in advance.
· The enclosed payslips are genuine and correct
· The enclosed contract is genuine and correct


----------



## Ytass (Nov 3, 2017)

oops sorry to avoid any confusion:

"the following on the left side"
To whom it concerns 
PRIVATE & CONFIDENTIAL
The Home Office
FAO Case Worker
Lunar House
40 Wellesley Road
Croydon
CR9 2BY

*the following is on the top right side
*details of the company
(date name,address,
phone,fax,email)


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

There's no need to include UKVI address, as this needs to be included with your supporting documentation and not posted separately.

IMHO, it is not a great letter. It doesn't need to specify when salary is paid or number of contracted hours per week. It should be a letter rather than just a list of information, and IF the included payslips are not originals, it should specify the payslips by reference number or date. E.g:

I am writing to confirm [Name]'s employment at [company]. [Name] has been a permanent, full-time employee as a [role] since [start date], and has been paid a salary of [current salary] since [date, if different from start date]. I can confirm that the following payslips and their amounts are authentic and true:

(list of payslips by date or reference number, and gross amount)

Please feel free to contact me with any questions.

Yours sincerely,
Manager/HR/Payroll

(it should also be on company letterhead)


----------



## Ytass (Nov 3, 2017)

Thank you so much Clever octopus for your reply
we will ask the employee kindly to change the letter to be as you suggested 

yes the payslips were printed online! so do you think they should be mentioned in the letter by reference number ?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Yes, not all payslips have a reference number but they should at least be listed by date, and include the amount as well


----------



## ayhaveliwala (Jan 15, 2019)

*Mr Ashraf*

Hi

My wife started working six month ago and she does not have same working hours every month. She has received 6 month payslips but employer does not know what to write in Annual Gross seller as she does not have fix hours every month.

In her employment contract mentioned that she will work more than 38 hours a week.

Please advise what to write in employment letter.


----------

